# pictures of my diorama



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

https://cjoint.com/c/HFrnoxeQPaC
https://cjoint.com/c/HFrnmzUXjHC
https://cjoint.com/c/HFrnvzZ6M8C


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, looks great, but the tags on the school bus have expired.


  


I love the realistic details, like the roadway is not a uniform color, there is gravel kicked onto the road from the side road, stuff like that. Very very well done.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Very realistic looking, even patches on the asphalt.

Dan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Really fine work. Outstanding.


----------



## Peoli (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great photos. :appl: It looks real and not models.


----------



## UP railfan (Sep 5, 2018)

Mind blowing! What scale are the models (I’m new to this)?


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

That looks great!!!!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic! It's museum quality. 👍👍


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm just curious how the CSX changed to UP once the bus left.

Just kidding, it looks fantastic! :appl:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Outstanding modeling and photography! Outstanding!


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful work. I hope to make scenery like that some day!


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Those pictures could pass as a actual photos taken of the real full size versions.

You nailed it!


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Outstanding works. Kudos.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

There is a guy in Austrailia that is very very very good. Your work rivals his. Amazing work, thank you for sharing, and I hope you come back to post more.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Outstanding work...cheers


----------

